# New nano arrived



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

*New nano arrived - PIC HEAVY -*

This is a new chapter for me coming from a run of the mill tank. I have no idea how it will end up but this is the starting point. I just got this in the mail today and I am excited already. 

It is going to be an npt, the soil is Miracle Grow Organic potting soil with a fine grain gravel cap. I am not thrilled with the sand as I have it in a test tank right now and it just doesn't do it for me. I like the white though for the contrast so.. I am also undecided what to do with the background. I taped a sheet of white paper back there for the pictures. I am up in the air on what I will do back there.

Plants are inbound and should arrive tomorrow. A mixture of things, dwarf saggitaria sub, pigmy chain sword, bacopa australis, aponogenton crispus, crypt wendtii red and hemianthus micranthemoides. Not sure how much or what will end up in this tank but that is what I chose to work with. I made my bed so now I am going to lay in it.. with potato chips and other snacks to make a mess I am sure. 

I have red cherry shrimp on the way for this one, no betta for this tank I am afraid to say.

Strictly low tech is what I am hoping to achieve. 

Now to make the decision, which side to show as the focal.

Comments, concerns, complaints welcome as always.


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't wait to see pics of the finished tank! I love that drift wood.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

apparently imageshack did not like my fish tank images and removed them.. go figure. Off to find another image host for the pics.


----------



## Kaylin (Apr 14, 2011)

Photobucket is pretty good, if you're looking for a new host. I've used them for years, and they've yet to delete anything.

~Kaylin


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Photobucket is _really_ good  Cant wait for the pics!


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Lets see if this works.. still have the bulk of the images to upload later..

the CPD is going to be one of the tank inhabitants.

album link below.

http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i370/zerogee69/Finnex 4 Nano - April 11/


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

lol, I thought I was going crazy when I saw your post here since I was just looking at this post on plantedtank.net. I really love the finnex tanks, they look nice and aren't crazy expensive like the ADA tanks. Did the light come with the tank or is a different one? And what watt is it? And are you planning on Celestial Pearl Danios? So awesome!


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

That is a really nice looking tank. Who makes it?


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

It is a Finnex 4 g. The finish is really good and the light is awesome. I am 95% complete with the tank, I have to wait for the moss to arrive so I can finish up with the wood and place it back in the tank. In the meanwhile I added victi.. err, ghost shrimp and they have been happily foraging for the last couple of hours. I took a few pics so you can see. This is in a dark room with only the overhead tank light as my light source. This is a POG digital bleh camera so forgive how bad they are.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

When you fill up the tank and add your betta, could you tell me how powerful the flow is coming out of the canister filter and if your betta has trouble swimming. I have been eying this tank for awhile now and was curious about the canister flow for a betta.

Thanks


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

The flow is not horribly bad. I am really happy with the Zoo Med so far. I am able to add whatever media I choose which is great. Two ways to control the flow but they are DIY sort of. One I can add a one way gang valve and use it to limit the flow to whatever level I desire, two is a route I chose.. I am replacing the stock inlet / outlet pipes with some really nice acrylic pipes that a forum member on one of the other forums custom makes. The size of the holes drilled into the outlet pipe can be used to regulate the flow as well. If you are looking for a permanent solution that is one avenue to explore. If you want to be the master of your own destiny then you can go the valve route for maximum flexibility. I would still go my route though and replace the inlet / outlet simply because these pipes are way more visually appealing than the horrid tubes that come with the ZM.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Done! sort of at least*

My moss came in yesterday and the replacement acrylic inlet / outlet tubes and drop checker that someone made for me came in today so the finishing touches were added. I still need to sort that right rear corner but otherwise here it is.

Ooh and the five ghost shrimp are all but dead now. Water is tested daily and everything is zero across the board except the Nitrites which are almost at 5 ppm so I am stumped. 

Drop checker, inlet & outlet pipes


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Gorgeous photos... sorry about the shrimp... maybe OFL can help out here?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been drooling over those Finnex for weeks now. Great pics. It looks wonderful!


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not an expensive tank really. The tank, light and filter were under $50. I scrapped the filter but the light is great. 

I think I figured out my shrimp issues.. the thermostat on our a/c is set to 75 after 10 pm. That tank has no heater and this morning the water temp was clocking in at 74 which is not within the range of those shrimp. I am trying to avoid the heater but may not have an option. In that case it will be an inline because I don't want anything else in that tank. Moving it to another room where it will stand a better chance can be an option but when the ambient in the room is 75 then I still have to face that challenge. Lost another one this morning, and then there were three.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Update 05/09*

Time for an update! 

I will try not to be long winded, forgive me if I do..

Flora - the dwarf baby tears have taken off, the pigmy chain sword is doing really well, the anubias finally shot a new leaf for the first time in six months I have owned it. Aponogenton, meh, not so good. Added cambomba and some other plant whose name escapes me. It is in the pic located right behind and to the right of the stump. 

Remaining two ghost shrimp still kicking although their days are numbered. Red cherry shrimp coming. The Celestial Pearl Danios are doing great and really cool little fish. I like them a lot. I may add a school of them to Dante's tank when I upgrade it in the coming weeks. 

Bought an LED setup replacing the stock lighting since I think it was too close to the plants being a couple of inches from the surface. I finished up a DIY rack for it and I will be adjusting it to get the right amount of light to the plants. 

I have a surface film problem I cannot quite get my head around. It is a build up that happens over a couple of days and I have to manually remove it. I may get a lily pipe to see if I can resolve that issue. I am still figuring out the proper feeding for everyone in the tank and I understand that may be part of my problem. 

Dosing with Pfertz now, started last week. Probably why my plants are looking so well now..  

Questions, comments, concerns and complaints always welcome. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Beautiful tank. It's really well done! I like the way everything is arranged and the plants.

Tossing a few floaters in there and taking them out for photo shoots may help with your nitrites for a while.

Did you get the CPD from a breeder? Or are they wild caught? If wild do you plan to breed them? If from a breeder who can I buy them from? One day a few years from now I'd like to have some for myself. =]

So the whole setup only cost $50 total? And the brand name is Finnex? Neat! <3 I'll have to look that up! 

That'd be an awesome Birthday present for my sister! =] Thank you so much for sharing this information! =] She'll absolutely love it! <3


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Gorgeous tank. Love the setup and the arrangement of the decor. 

Why wouldn't you purchase a heater (reading abt the ghost shrimp requirements)??


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Dang you take beautiful photos. Well done


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

One day I shall have a finnex tank too! 

Great tank, love the crazy light too!


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought the kit from eBay from a vendor who sells Finnex. I am really happy with the tank. A shame I had to toss the light but I feel it was too much for the system. They sell full kit all the way to tank only if that is what you want. 

The CPD's I purchased from a breeder, I can get you his contact information if you are interested. Great little fish.. I plan to add more to another tank. I am not sure about breeding but if it happens.

The ghost shrimp were put in there as a temporary solution to get the tank started while I purchased the Danios and other shrimp that can do without a heated tank. The first Danio deal fell through and then the shrimp deal as well because that person dragged their feet. The ghosts should have been in there a few days at most, here we are almost a month later. They seem okay though. As soon as I sort the shrimp situation they will go to one of the larger tanks.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

CPD breeder in case anyone is interested in contacting him on information about stock, fish etc is [email protected] and he is aware of my giving his contact information out. Just let him know you got his email from me..


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

*05/12 update*

Minor update. I took some pics this morning as I was feeding the CPD's. I took some close ups on the plants showing the growth since day one.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Update! Time lapse too!!*

I have not posted updates in a while and thought I would share the progress and explain my madness. 


New pics taken this evening. I really need to buy some tools so I can trim this mess before I end up with a tank full of plants. 

I added a Manzanita twig with moss on the 21st and threw in this other twig that the shrimp seem to enjoy sitting on and blowing in the breeze. Go figure. I am making an attempt at a time lapse to show some of the progress. 

Enjoy!

04/16








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/demonr6 

04/21
Added stump and black background, floating some SWT in the tank but it will die soon








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/demonr6 

04/28
Added moss wall
Dwarf Baby Tears are beginning to take off
 

05/02
Cambomba on right and another plant in the middle added
Celestial Peal Danios added








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/demonr6

05/09
Pigmy Chain Sword on left added, middle plant is going crazy
Ditched the stock Finnex light replacing with an LED lamp








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/demonr6

05/15
Dwarf Baby Tears own the place








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/demonr6

05/21
Added small twig with moss to break up that right side and Pennywort??
Plant in the middle is now as crazy as the Dwarf Baby Tears
 

05/26
Gaaaah I need tools so I can trim this little shop of horrors!
You can see the moss wall is starting to fill in slowly, it is not dead or brown so I will take slowly over that


Photo period is nine hours of the LED lamp, using the Pfertz once weekly. I had a brown diatom attack a couple of weeks ago prompting me to tear down the canister and clean the tubing and pipes plus a major water change. I think it was the background light from the blinds being open too much. Dunno though, its not as bad now so I will live with it. Still get some of it but not nearly as bad and can be cleaned off easily. Not sure if it is due to the dosing or not.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, this tank is really looking good. I really want a finnex... you are making it difficult to stay away, lol.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

For only $18 bucks tank only.. why not. I already ditched the stock light and filter for my own so I advise tank only and get your own gear because inevitably you will want to upgrade.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

*5ppm NITRITES?*

Uhm. If your nitrites are at 5ppm your cycle is death-stalled, nothing will survive that for long except the plants and its going to start hurting them soon.

Ammonia > Nitrite Nitrite Nitrite > Nitrate Nitrate Nitrate Nitrate Nitrate

Just like with ammonia your bacterial cycle can stall on nitrites as well, there comes a point where the bacteria cannot eat without being harmed.

Whenever ammonia or nitrite go over 1.0ppm you must do a water change to cut the amount under 1ppm.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've not had any problems other than the diatom outbreak which was minor. Everything is okay now.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Fantastic looking tank! If you hire out your services, would you be my aquascaper? lol I just haphazardly plant my tanks, they're about 95% functional, 5% pretty.

Maybe the diatom outbreak was just due to the newness of everything and the silicone in the sand and tank. As the free silicone is used up diatoms should disappear.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

LOL.. yeah I think I am in the same camp as you. I throw it in there hoping it looks as planned. 

I have a natural planted shrimp bowl that I let alone to run its course. I occasionally check on it and top it off when necessary. The water is awful but the shrimp, plants and snails are alive and well. Go figure.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Update 06/12*

New pics added!

So here we are a couple of weeks later with another update. I took my nephews new Coolpix camera to give it a whirl since it is hella better than mine but it is still beyond my grasp how to get the really nice macro shots so you all can enjoy the Celestial Pearls better. 

I had to trim back the Cambomba because it was really clogging up that center area and with it being just one stem I did not want to remove the other plant just to make room for it especially when it really was not that full compared the the others. 

The Pennywort was three inches above the surface and growing down the side of the tank, it was trimmed back along with its roots that were nearly at the top of the Dwarf Baby Tears. 

The Dwarf Baby Tears have gone from carpet to stems due to them going for the light and not carpeting anymore. The lower level is dying off as the top seeks better light so I think I will have to lower the LED down a few inches to combat this better? Advice appreciated on this. 

The Dwarf Sag has thrown new plantlets all over the place and one has overtaken the poor Anubias and claimed the front left corner. I would like to remove it but I cannot uproot it because it will cause a hot mess I am sure and that leaves me with cutting it down and be done with it. A shame because it is growing in so nicely. Also I found DS all the way clear in the back right so that shows how much of a weed this is. 

I am really happy with the way the moss has been growing on the stump and on the new piece of beaver stick I added a couple of weeks ago although the wall is not as full as I would like it to be and is growing really slow. The backside though gets more light from the blinds and that side is growing well. Go figure. At least it is not brown and dead so I will live with it until it decides to fill in. I am not sure what would make it grow or fill in faster but again any advice is welcome. 

I added some of the Carib Sea Black Tahitian Moonlight sand to the front because the white was just not cutting it and was brown and nasty. I know some won't agree with the visible triple layer of soil, brown-white sand then black sand but I don't mind it. I don't focus on it and the layering is not annoying me so it is good for me. 

I replaced the stock tubing because it got nasty with algae and here we are two weeks later and it is getting nasty again. I am going to have to remove the pipes as well to clean them because I just can't look at them with brown and green algae although I have seen other tanks where you cannot see anything but them being nasty. I guess it is just me, it is not hurting anything so maybe I need to get over it. 

The CPD's are doing well, they seem happy and they are active. They chase each other around in and out of the plants. I had an oh $hit moment this afternoon after I took the pics and was just doing my once over I found one of the little guys had managed to lodge himself between the intake filter and the glass and could not get out. I moved it and he freed himself and hauled out of there. I have moved it so that won't happen again. I would have been really upset to lose one of these guys over a stupid mistake on my part. 

I have some Amano's on order that should arrive next week. I am adding a few to help the clean up crew and deal with some of the algae that pops up since the ghost shrimp refuse to do any of it. The Olive Nerite is doing his part at least. Also the Pennywort brought in some hitchhikers and I am battling MTS snails that keep popping up. I find them and crush them, the ghosts take care of that at least. 

Fert schedule: 1x wkly with Pfertz Nitrogen and Micros; 1ml of API CO2 Booster

So here it is, hope you enjoy the update. Comments, questions, concerns always welcome.


----------



## pattihi (May 23, 2011)

Your tank is really beautiful. What is the first layer of substrate you put in the tank? It looks like dirt, but I assume it's not.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

It sure is dirt.. Miracle Gro Organic Potting Soil that has been sifted to remove the sticks and other debris leaving behind a substance that looks just like medium grain coffee. I layer it and compact it to about 1.5 inches then soak it lightly. From there I plant everything then add the sand cap to about a half inch.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Is there any way you could post a pick via photobucket? Imageshack is block for some of us users outside of the USA. And from what Ive read I would love to see the tank.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep, let me work on that.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

The link is to an album on Photobucket. Posting the individual images is not working for me. Photobucket is a hot mess on my browser due to all the Flash it uses.

Photobucket Album Link


----------



## pattihi (May 23, 2011)

In Pics 9 & 11 there's another dark layer on top of the white (sand?) layer. What's that? Is this difficult to keep clean? It looks like you wouldn't be able to siphon it without messing up the substrate.


----------



## pattihi (May 23, 2011)

Oh sorry, I just re-read your previous post about the carribean sand.


----------



## pattihi (May 23, 2011)

Would a shrimp be compatible with my betta?


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a few, they just can't be tiny and betta better be well fed or they become snacks.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Speaking of.. My pipes were getting funky so I took the canister filter out of service to take apart and clean everything. A whole host of baby snails which I terminated rather quickly were in there but as I poured the water out I found this.. WTH! 





Process of elimination.. I have a school of six Celestial Pearl Danios, two ghost shrimp, one Olive Nerite snail and some random pond snails that hitchhiked. I am pretty sure I can eliminate everyone but the CPD's unless one of my plants is undergoing some miraculous evolutionary metamorphosis?? I have not seen any others swimming around so this must be the sole survivor. It has been in the canister filter for however long it takes to grow to that size. It is tiny but still quite visible to the naked eye even from four feet away where it swims in the little QT container. Now, what do I do with it? I am not prepared to be a father, I am too young. Help!


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, it looks stunning! 

For unwanted snails - add half a potato uncooked to the tank - it will kill them for you, you leave it in for at least a day. But it will make your water cloudy but nothing the filter cant handle once the potato is gone.

Any unwanted fish you can either take to your LFS (mine takes unwanted fish all the time and give you some credit to use in store) or you need to find someone who will take them from you.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Heh, I will have to try that potato solution out. I don't really mind the fish at all, I am just not set up to move them into another tank to raise them etc. It is every fry for itself in my tank. Funny thing is this morning I was going to hook up the airstone and out come three more from hiding. Apparently there are much more of them hanging out in the cover of the moss. I count at least four now.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Hehehe sounds like you somehow got some eggs in the tank unless you had a pair in there before? 

I know the potato trick works well for QT of all plants to make sure nothing hitches a ride to your tank.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Pennywort is the culprit. I had no problems till then.. now I am destroying little snails almost daily. I am sure the ghost shrimp appreciate it though.



Wyvern said:


> Hehehe sounds like you somehow got some eggs in the tank unless you had a pair in there before?
> 
> I know the potato trick works well for QT of all plants to make sure nothing hitches a ride to your tank.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Hehehe, at least now you know better 

And your lucky with the plants you get. For us its a constant struggle to get decent plants here.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I would think you can get some really interesting native plants being where you are? I know we have quite a bit native to Florida but I am afraid to use most because of them taking over. You can go ditch diving here and get all sorts of plants.. granted we are in a drought so that would not work well right now.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Hehe, we unfortunately have so many really strict laws on plants and the picking of even wild flowers that its rather difficult to do it. Plus the closest river to me is rather tiny and not much growing in it. I've learnt to appreciate our plants and wildlife - especially since I live in the Western Cape and we have the fynbos varieties such as the Protea that most people know. But its all normal plants, I am part of a forum here and we are waiting hear on a few new bylaws that are getting passed, making things even harder but then again its all for the preservation of the natural habitat's that we have. 










There you can see what ive managed to do with my planted tank. Altho I keep mainly live plants even with my boys 5gallon tank, they dont have much right now and I need to get some seachem excel to boost the CO2 in the tank to help the java moss grow. The planted one is going to be the home for my girls once they get here from a "local" breeder (he lives about 100km from me so hes not that local )


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

It does not look bad at all. One word on the Excel, when I dose it, the next day I have a funky film on the surface so I had to resort to using a bubbler.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Hmm thanks for the tip, I will have a look cos the bubbler on my tank (part of the pump) stopped working after a month. The rest of the pump is working fine tho.


----------

